

Ask HN: 23andMe - is it safe? - joering2

I want to get to know some more about my DNA and was wondering about using 23andMe special deal for $99. But doing some researching, I realized that Google is an investor in this company (also founder is a family with one of Google founders). I have not read through TOS but what are the chances for my DNA info being further passed by to Google for research and other stuff? (such as better ads targeting of course.
======
amirmc
> _" I have not read through TOS..."_

I think this should be step one. If there are specific terms in there that
seem odd, then it's worth calling them out specifically.

------
staunch
I'm not sure if you're too paranoid or I'm not paranoid enough, but at least
in this case I'm moderately confident it's the former.

------
rayj
Just don't check the 'share my genome with 23&me/participate in their data
mining shenanigans' button. Otherwise it's a cool service.

------
patmcc
If you're that concerned, use a different name/email/address than you normally
would (maybe have a friend order it for you and pay him in cash).

